# Schubert: The Symphonies Under Jos van Immerseel



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

We can all do with another version of Schubert's symphonies, can we not? This version "rocks", as they say. A revealing period instrument/HIP version under van Immerseel (many of you might already enjoy van Immerseel's Beethoven cycle).

What I found most revealing was these symphonies sounded rather "classical", with Schubert's gift of melodic writing and the interweaving of the winds and the strings. So much more to say ... but I guess I shall shut up and listen. I loathe listening to Schubert sounding like a Bruckner or a Mahler, because his idiom was not that.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I shall give it a listen. Anything for Schubert!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been curious about this set. I very much enjoy this groups Beethoven cycle. Please expand upon your thoughts once you have had time to digest it.

Incidentally, I know they had previously put out, on the Channel Classics label, a recording of the 5th symphony along with the Rosamunde incidental music, and I enjoyed that recording. So I know that they certainly are capable of doing Schubert well.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Immerseel is by far my favourite HIP version of the Schubert Symphonies! If my measly vote can help tip the scales then count it as a "strong" recommendation!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess what I like most about these HIP recordings of classical, and also some romantic works, is that it seems to make the music more transparent. You can better appreciate all the parts moving together - you get both the forest and the trees. I still like the grander, non-HIP recordings. For Schubert's 8th and 9th, I love the recording by Munch with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. But thank goodness there are real options for different interpretations.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

DrMike said:


> I guess what I like most about these HIP recordings of classical, and also some romantic works, is that it seems to make the music more transparent. You can better appreciate all the parts moving together - you get both the forest and the trees. I still like the grander, non-HIP recordings. For Schubert's 8th and 9th, I love the recording by Munch with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. But thank goodness there are real options for different interpretations.


I quite agree, I don't think that one mindset replace or supersede the other, but rather they embellish each other!! I would never relinquish the Decca set of Schubert Symphonies with Kertesz or the third and eight by Carlos Kleiber on DG!

/ptr


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't heard the Immerseel yet, but I recently bought the new release of the cycle with Les Musiciens du Louvre with Minkowski conducting, and it was really eye-opening. I haven't listened to all the symphonies, but this recording certainly made me fall in love with the 9th. HIP Schubert is best Schubert!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Roy Goodman and the Hanover Band is the only HIP set I have listened. Time to explore new things..

I don't like the Minkowski 9th.. Found it in YouTube and the 9th is not that lively..


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I was listening to the first movement of #5 "in depth" today. For many moments, it structurally reminded me of Mozart's last symphony (_Jupiter_) thanks to the prominence of the wind instruments and counterpoint of voices, or at least the late Classical symphonies. It was just striking. I think the orchestral layout and the size of wind players to strings, pitch and tempi all had to do with it.

Sample clips here at Amazon. Click the first movement of #5.

http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-The-...1362557246&sr=1-1&keywords=schubert+immerseel


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I was listening to the first movement of #5 "in depth" today. For many moments, it structurally reminded me of Mozart's last symphony (_Jupiter_) thanks to the prominence of the wind instruments and counterpoint of voices, or at least the late Classical symphonies. It was just striking. I think the orchestral layout and the size of wind players to strings, pitch and tempi all had to do with it.
> 
> Sample clips here at Amazon. Click the first movement of #5.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-The-...1362557246&sr=1-1&keywords=schubert+immerseel


I am more inclined to believe that Mozart's 40th is much closer to Schubert's 5th. 



> In character, the writing is often said to resemble Mozart; Schubert was infatuated with the composer at the time he composed it, writing in his diary on June 13 of the year of composition, "O Mozart! immortal Mozart! what countless impressions of a brighter, better life hast thou stamped upon our souls!"[2] This is reflected particularly in the lighter instrumentation, as noted above. Indeed, the instrumentation matches that of the first version (without clarinets) of Mozart's 40th symphony


Listen to it:


----------

